# Mosquito Monday



## SGPitman (Apr 23, 2008)

hey guys thinking about headin to mosquito on monday with some friends. all of us ice fish but have never been on a big lake and have never fished for eyes through the ice, also have never been to mosquito. any advice/direction on what's safe, where to go, and what to use would be great. also wouldn't mind extra company if anyone else is gonna be up there fishin that day. probably will be there around 10am. thanks in advance :F


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

I had my first trip up there last tues and did ok. I walked right down the causeway, spudding my way as I went. I hit several bad spots that needed to be walked around before I finally came to the edge of the safe ice about 3/4 of the way to the bridge. I camped out there most of the day and wound up keeping 4 crappie and 6 perch. The bite was steady but I caught mostly small perch and gills. I caught one eye but it was only 13". I used jigging raps, vibees, jigging shad raps and buckshot spoons all tipped with minnow heads (except the vibee, of course). The trick seemed to be to keep changing lures to keep them interested. Good luck, I like your chances up there and can't wait to get back.


----------



## solocam03 (Feb 1, 2009)

has any one been on skeeter since tues? hows the ice lookin for sunday and monday?


----------



## ProAngler (Feb 23, 2009)

The lake on the North end has anywhere from 4-7" 15% slush remains but that will be froze up by morning. Some snow was building @ 11pm, but still minor. The bite was slow for most throughout the whole north side today. The front has them on lockjaw, we'll be back @ it Sunday.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Jackson pizza is that you going to Mosiquto ? Think we talked at Gander Friday.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

How much snow is on the lake? How is the drag with the Shanty??


----------



## SGPitman (Apr 23, 2008)

yes thats me. ur welcome to come. its gonna be a blast... i hope. lol.


----------



## SGPitman (Apr 23, 2008)

gave it a go today, didn't do well. got one nice crappie and one nice perch. not bad and was a lot of fun my first time on mosquito. just too bad it was an hour and a half drive! thanks a lot for everyone's advice without it i probably wouldn't have caught anything. marked a lot of fish with the vex and saw a lot of fish come through the camera. i didn't even realize it till after i read someone else's post, but the fish seemed to come into the camera when i used the vibe. and i didn't catch anything with the vibe and quit using it and no more fish showed up on the camera. don't know if it was just coincidence or if they were showing up because i was jiggin the vibe.


----------



## Eyewall (Feb 14, 2009)

What kind of fish were coming in and did you have another line in the water close by? Sometimees the vibe will call em in and a minnow tipped spoon will catch em. Glad you had fun.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Got to agree with ya Eyewall! I walk around my tip-ups in open holes and pump. Still get the hits but not much for hook-ups! Do alot better out of my shannie also. Congrats on your first trip SGPitman! Many more to come.


----------



## sharkie (Jan 25, 2008)

it may sound weird, but ive had good luck with the vibe and tipping the back hook witn the back half of a minnow. it doesnt give out the vibration that it usally did, but it has been effective for me.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Thats the reason I dont use Vib's anymore and went too the Cycada. Sometimes itll spook the bait and the vib rules. Usually in shallower clear water


----------



## SGPitman (Apr 23, 2008)

the fish i saw were all perch. i had 3 other lines in the water when i was jigging the vibe. my girl caught a nice crappie while i was jigging and thats when i stoped using the vibe. i saw lots of fish but nothing hit it. not 1 time did i think the vibe was bringing fish in. both me and my girl had a minnow line down and something jigging at all times. Man i lov e this site. i learn so much from reading these posts and talking with u guys. thanks again for all the help and advice u vets give, this is only my secound real year ice fishing but man do i love it. went a few times with my dad and some other friends and family growing up but nothing like last year. thanks again ogf peeps.


----------



## backagainbaha (Dec 3, 2004)

I was off the Causeway yesterday. We caught a couple of yellow perch and saw them on the Aqua View. It has been a couple of years since I have fished it because of the drive. With the cold temps it will be a zoo out there this weekend. I will hit the local lakes.


----------

